# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  δε ξέρω τι τίτλο να δώσω

## arktos

Είχα να κλάψω ένα χρόνο. Φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου. ʼρχισα να σκέφτομαι να ζητήσω να μπω πάλι στο ψυχιατρείο. Νιώθω σα παγωμένη. Κοιτάω τον ήλιο και δε τον θαυμάζω και με πονάει αυτό. Νιώθω πως παραιτούμαι από τη ζωή.

----------


## gloomy

mallon o logos pou de ksereis ti titlo na valeis ekshgeite me to oti de ksereis poio einai to provlhma sou. 
Einai kalo na klais nai. Sou feugei ena mikro varos apo to kefali sou kai katalhgei sta xeria sou.pou auto shmainei \&#039;h to kratas \&#039;h to petas.
Esy logika to kratas. Kalytera na mh milhsw gia logikh. apo oti vlepw se autes tis 3 grammes pou exeis grapsei de eisai fun ths logikhs. Omws de ginesai sygkekrimenh me auto pou theleis na peis. to psyxiatreio de einai spiti oute to spiti sou einai psyxiatreio. Oute egw thaumazw ton hlio, alla arxisa na skeftomai oti thaumazw ta xrwmata. An thaumazeis omws ta xrwmata thaumazeis kai ton hlio.Xarh se auton ta exoume. Esy ston hlio ti xrwma pairneis?Milaw tis perissoteres fores metaforika.Gia osous mporoun na katalavoun to nohma sta logia mou.Pantws auto pou mporw mono na pw einai na arxiseis na exeis atoma dipla sou.dika sou. na tous anoixteis na milhseis. Vohthaei poly to na mhn niwtheis monos/h. Gia osous fovounte th monaksia.Giati prokalei polla. H zwh na ksereis de einai symfwnitiko me ton thanato.H zwh sou dinete gia na thn ekmetaleuteis opws theleis esy.Arxise na kaneis pragmata dhmiourgika apo auta mathaineis ton eauto sou. Sygoura kapoios dikos sou kai kapoios eidikos tha se vohthisei.alla opws exw ksanapei prwta prepei na theleis na vohthiseis ton eauto sou. \&#039;h proxwras \&#039;h ta paratas , h stasimothta einai auth pou mas trelainei olous. auta eixa na pw. antios

----------


## raphsssodos

Γεια σου Μαίρη,
λες είχα δηλαδή έκλαψες;; αν ναι δεν ένοιωσες καλά με αυτό;; τι συνέβη δηλαδη;;;
και εγώ φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου δεν περίμενα ποτέ να μου συμβούν όσα μου συμβαίνουν...αλλά...προσπαθώ να τον εμπιστευθώ....του δίνω την ευκαιρία να με προστατέψει εκείνος......το ένστικτο της επιβίωσης που λένε....
λες πως δεν θαυμάζεις πλέον τον ήλιο...γιατί νοιώθεις πως δεν σε ζεσταίνει;;
[νοιώθεις παγωμένη λες...]
μπορεί να μην τον θαυμάζεις ως φιγούρα...προσπάθησε όμως να νοιώσεις ευγνώμων για αυτά που σου προσφέρει και δεν είναι λίγα...είναι ένας τρόπος θαυμασμού και αυτός....
τι σε κάνει να λες πως παραιτείσαι από τη ζωή; αν έχεις τη διάθεση γράψε λίγες γραμμές ακόμη γι\&#039; αυτό....η ζωή δεν είναι ωραία επειδή μας το λένε οι άλλοι αλλά επειδή έτσι την αισθανόμαστε...προσπάθησε να παίρνεις από τους γύρω σου την αίσθηση πως είσαι σημαντική....προσπάθησε εσύ να νοιώσεις πως είσαι σημαντική για εσένα και για τους άλλους...και έτσι και παραιτηθείς από τη ζωή θα τους λείψεις πρώτα σε σένα και μετά στους άλλους.....βάλτο μπροστά σου σαν εμπόδιο αυτό...σαν εμπόδιο που δεν μπορείς να παρακάμψεις με τίποτα.....
προσπάθησε να είσαι μεν με κόσμο αλλά να μην πλήττεις....αυτό θα σε έκανε να νοιώσεις χειρότερα...ίσως να σε έκανε να νοιώσεις πως δεν μπορείς να νοιώσεις ικανοποιήση από την ανθρώπινη επαφή....μετά μοναξιά...και πάει λέγοντας...ξέρεις εσύ....
σκέψου όταν είσαι κάπως καλύτερα ποια πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να διατηρήσουν αυτό το αίσθημα;; επιδίωξε να πραγματοποιήσεις αυτά τα πράγματα...

Ελπίζω και εύχομαι τη στιγμή που θα με διαβάζεις να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα από χθες....μην το βάζεις κάτω...ξέρεις εσύ...

----------


## arktos

Gloomy και Βασίλη, γεια. Ευχαριστώ που απαντήσατε. Gloomy, ξέρω από τι πάσχω. Μανιοκατάθλιψη λέγεται και απλά υπάρχουν στιγμές που είσαι πολύ χάλια. Ο Βασίλης ξέρει, γιατί πάσχει από την ίδια ασθένεια. Προσπαθώ κι εγώ να δω τα πράγματα από τη φωτεινή τους πλευρά, όπως όλοι εδώ, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο.

----------


## raphsssodos

Μαίρη το ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι εύκολο...
έχεις ξανανοιώσει έτσι ξανά και όχι μόνο μία φορές, έτσι δεν είναι;
το ξεπέρασες όμως...δεν είναι όνειρο ούτε ψέμα...είναι αλήθεια το ξεπέρασες...τι να κάνουμε τώρα πάμε εναλλάξ.μια κάτω μια πάνω.το ξέρουμε αυτό.....ξέρουμε επίσης πως όταν θα πέσουμε θα σηκωθούμε...
μην ξεχνάς λοιπόν πως έχεις ξεπεράσει στο παρελθόν τέτοιου είδους αισθήματα και μπορείς να το κάνεις και τώρα....είναι δύσκολο [πάρα πολύ δύσκολο] αλλά το ξέρουμε και οι δυο ότι μπορείς....

----------


## anwnimi

Μαίρη θα σου πω τα ίδια που έγραψα και στην Έλσα ως γλυκιές μαμάδες που είστε και οι δύο... :Smile: 

Σκέψου το αγγελούδι σου...Σκέψου πόσο τυχερή είσαι που το έχεις, πως άλλες γυναίκες κοπιάζουν πολλές φορές μάταια για να αποκτήσουν ένα τέτοιο αγγελούδι...Σκέψου πόσο χρειάζεστε η μία την άλλη, πως θέλεις να είσαι εκεί να της μάθεις το καλό και το κακό, να τη βλέπεις να ανακαλύπτει τον κόσμο και μαζί της να τον ανακαλύπτεις ξανά κι εσύ... Να τη βλέπεις να μεγαλώνει και να αλληλοσυμπαραστέκεστε η μία στην άλλη. Είναι εκπληκτική η σχέση μάνας και κόρης, η μία μπορεί να καταλάβει απίστευτα 
την άλλη... Και φαντάζομαι ότι σίγουρα για να έχεις φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο που κάνεις τόσο κουράγιο είναι και εξαιτίας της κορούλας σου που σου δίνει δύναμη να συνεχίσεις...

Κι εμένα Μαίρη η μαμά μου είναι άρρωστη...Δεν πάσχει από την ίδια αρρώστια αλλά είναι αρκετά σοβαρή. Πόσο περήφανη αισθάνομαι όταν παρόλα τα συμπτώματα είναι εκεί πάντα για μένα και προσπαθεί κάθε μέρα να την πολεμά, ίσως μόνο για χάρη μου. Τότε καταλαβαίνω ακόμα περισσότερο πόσο πρέπει να με αγαπά...

Μα πάνω απ\&#039; όλα οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια κι αν κάνεις μην την κάνεις μόνο για την κόρη σου. Κάντην πρωτίστως για σένα! 
Φροντίζοντας τον εαυτό σου είναι σα να φροντίζεις και το αγγελούδι σου! Αν είσαι εσύ καλά θα είναι χαρούμενη κι εκείνη!

----------


## arktos

μετά από ενάμισυ χρόνο ακριβώς να σκέφτομαι τα ίδια πράγματα και με πιάνουν τα κλάματα.σκέφτομαι το ψυχιατρείο πάλι.εκεί δε θα χρειάζεται να κάνω τίποτα.έτσι κι αλλιώς και στο σπίτι μου τι κάνω?θέλω να κοιμηθώ και να ξυπνήσω μετά από μήνες.κουράστηκα.....και ένα χάπι παραπάνω ...και μη ξεφύγουμε και πάμε για μανία...και δεν έρχεται γιατρέ μου η χαρά...

----------


## liberchild

Μαίρη σε περιμένω στο τσατ για να μιλήσουμε.

----------


## arktos

χτες δεν ήμουνα καθόλου καλά.άρχισα να πίνω ένα ταβόρ, ένα στεντόν.δε ξέρω πόσα κατέβασα τελικά.φοβήθηκα και με πήγανε στο αιγινήτειο.ότνα με ρώτησε η ψυχίατρος ήθλες να αυτοκτονήσεις της είπα όχι.με έστειλε για πλύση στομάχου.σήμερα νιώθω σα ζόμπι.

----------


## Klimt

Καλημέρα Μαίρη,ελπίζω πλέον να νοιώθεις καλύτερα.

Μιας και δεν βρήκα κάποιο θρεντ καλωσορίσματος παραθέτω εδώ το παρθενικό μου ποστ.  :Smile: 

Δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχω αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημά σου στον ίδιο βαθμό γιατί εγώ παραδοσιακά ξέφευγα πάντα προς τα πάνω..
Ευτυχώς με τα χρόνια κατάφερα να προσγειώνομαι πριν καν \"πετάξω\".
Θαρρώ πως έχω καταφέρει να αντιμετωπίζω πλέον το πρόβλημα στην γέννησή του.

Δεν ισχύει όμως το ίδιο με την \"κάτω φάση\".Μπορεί να μην βυθίζομαι σε μαύρα σκοτάδια μα με πιάνει που και που αυτή η λεγόμενη ανηδονία και ψιλοαπελπισία,ίσως γιατί ενίοτε τείνω να συγκρίνω με την απίστευτη ευεξία,χαρά,ετοιμολογία,υπ ρευστροφία κλπ κλπ των αλλοτινών \"πτήσεών\" μου.
Και είναι μέγα λάθος να έχεις για σημείο αναφοράς τις εν λόγω πτήσεις.
Ελπίζω κάποτε να καταφέρω να το εμπεδώσω αυτό.

Ξέρω πως ο ήλιος από την μία δεν λάμπει όπως έλαμπε κι από την άλλη δεν αντέχεις να τον κοιτάξεις για πολύ με γυμνά μάτια-τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό έκανα,μιλάμε για λεπτά ολόκληρα ντάλα μεσημέρι!  :Embarrassment:  
Επίσης όλες οι δραστηριότητες,ακόμη και τα χόμπυ σου,που άλλοτε χαιρόσουν να κάνεις τώρα μοιάζουν με αγγαρεία και σε κουράζουν με το παραμικρό.
Ο ύπνος αντί να σε ξεκουράσει ενίοτε σε κουράζει περισσότερο.

Το μόνο που έχω να σου πω είναι πως όλα αυτά είναι παροδικά και σύντομα ο ήλιος θα λάμψει πιο φωτεινός από ποτέ!
Αρκεί να μην το βάλεις κάτω,γιατί ο μόνος που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει πραγματικά είσαι εσύ η ίδια.Τα φάρμακα υποβοηθούν,από μόνα τους δεν κάνουν και πολλά.
Επαναρυθμίζουν κάπως τους νευροδιαβιβαστές μας που είτε κάνουν τρελό πάρτυ είτε μοιάζουν να παρευρίσκονται σε κηδεία μα τον ρυθμό τον δίνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι.
Αυτό που έχω μάθει πολύ καλά πλέον είναι πως η-ας πούμε-αυθυποβολή παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο : η ίδια η άποψη που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας τον αναδιαμορφώνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό.

Αυτά με δυο μόλις λόγια που διάβασα από σένα,ελπίζω να τα πούμε κάποια στιγμή διεξοδικότερα  :Smile:

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by Klimt_
> 
> Αυτό που έχω μάθει πολύ καλά πλέον είναι πως η-ας πούμε-αυθυποβολή παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο : η ίδια η άποψη που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας τον αναδιαμορφώνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό.



σωστός!!
υγ.καλώς ήλθες στο φόρουμ

----------


## fly

Ο ήλιος βγαίνει κάθε μέρα για όλο τον κόσμο, να μην το ξεχνάμε

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by fly_
> Ο ήλιος βγαίνει κάθε μέρα για όλο τον κόσμο, να μην το ξεχνάμε


οπως βγαινει και καθε νυχτα για ολο το κοσμο...

τιποτα δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε, μιας και ολα εχουν την χρησιμοτητα τους.
Τιποτα δεν εχει γινει στην τυχη....

----------


## TOLANTOL

ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ.ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ.ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΕΙΟ Η ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ Η ΟΧΙ.ΒΑΛΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΑΞΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΚΟΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΘΑ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΗΛΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ.

----------

